# social anxiety



## stargirl (Jul 28, 2002)

I don't know what's going on right now,except that I'm crying.I got all dressed up to go out to see a friend's performance,I knew there would be alot of people there,but I really wanted to see her.then I started playing some of my new material at home before I went out,and it just touched something in me,and I got undressed and into my p.j's cause my stomach was rumbling and painful.I thought this would be over,I really think I have a fear of socializing.Maybe that's why I love it when it's really cold out,or raining,cause I know there won't be a lot of people on the streets.Is that crazy?I sometimes get butterflies in my stomach when I'm talking to my best friend on the phone,because I fear that I won't be able to control myself,while I'm having fun..lolI'm so mixed up.I hate myself for getting this bad.I'm going to loose all my friends...if I don't do something about this.I came off my Librax about 2 weeks ago,but all this time I've been feeling ok.and I'm still on Celexa.I don't know what's going on.I'm seeing a doctor on tues,does anyone else here suffer from a social phobia?What do you do to cope with it?


----------



## sadone (Dec 17, 2003)

yup, i do...still working out how to deal with it...


----------



## stargirl (Jul 28, 2002)

thanks for replying..it helps to know I'm not alone


----------



## LD1 (Jan 20, 2004)

I have been dealing with social anxiety as well...I can't offer very good advice except that you should try and get help, talk to someone. And don't beat yourself up over it. If you talk to your friends about it they may understand and be able to help you. You are not alone. There are a lot of people who feel the way you do. Take care.


----------



## m_m_forth (Oct 21, 2003)

Social anxiety is very common, and there is nothing like IBS to make someone that way too. You should think about seeing a professional. Therapy can be very helpful with anxiety.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2004)

Hypnosis has been exceptionally helpful in making this easier to deal with.


----------



## denise1 (Feb 10, 2004)

I have social anxiety too. I see a counselor once a week and am on paxil for generalized anxiety disorder with depression.It is my understanding that many folks with IBS also suffer from anxiety disorders.


----------



## stargirl (Jul 28, 2002)

thanks guys.(hugs)I am actually seeing a therapist.I started seeing her when I was having panic attacks over every little thing.good grief.Now I feel better just saying that because it's obvious that I'm not that bad anymore,and I have made good changes in my life.I quit drinking.and today,I got back together with my boyfriend and I'm so happy because I was so anxious before I couldn't even stand being around someone!therapy helps,but one of my biggest petpeeves is PATIENCE,ever since my anxiety has gotten bad I have no patience for other people.It's really bad,this is one of the last things I need to get over,wether it's when I'm on the phone with someone,or waiting for a friend who's late,or even waiting for the bus...eeeekk.Well,I'll bring it up at my next therapy session.I hope all of you feel better soon,I really understand how you feel,you are all really brave people remember...and you are stronger than you think you are.peace


----------



## ScottT1980 (Feb 17, 2004)

I can echo the same...It is really a cyclical event for me, sometimes leaving me wondering which comes (came) first, the anxiety or the IBS. The former can trigger the later and vice versa. These issues sort of wax and wane with me as I am continually trying to work throught them on my own.


----------

